# stolen gates



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just got this pic from my dad today. anyone sees a bright orange gate being scrapped...call st. charles field office.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

What the f^$k Why would some jerk steal the gate? Friggin idiots! :rant: 

Hope you catch the people who did it.................

T


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

You must really have some stones to not only steal a gate, but to steal a gate that's STATE OWNED? I'd think you now have the state boys and the CO's on yer but. I'd have to assume the punishment will hurt a bit more too!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smoke said:


> What the f^$k Why would some jerk steal the gate? Friggin idiots! :rant:
> 
> Hope you catch the people who did it.................
> 
> T


well, just found out they jacked prior rd. gate and another service gate on wahl road to go along with the one posted above. so 3 gates total.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Someone really liked their robos....?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

ok, I'll ask the question:

why lift a gate?


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

What goes around comes around. However, people that do these things NEVER seem to get caught.:16suspect Same kind of people are the ones out poaching, littering, or just plain trashing an area. I think it boils down to the punishment doesn't deter the action. Start jacking up some of the fines and jail time and see if it doesn't make a difference. Just my .02. :rant: FRANK


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Why a gate you ask? Well junk metal is at a all time high. About 5 years ago scrap steel was like 3 cents per lbs. Last time I looked its now about 12 cents per/lbs and Copper, Bronze, and Aluminum is even higher. I think Aluminum is like 40 or 50 cents per/lbs.

Thats why a large steel gate you asked. In a area with no cameras easy to take.

I hope you catch them. Good Luck.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Takes a low life bastige to steal a gate like that. Ya, scrap is up, but they might get what, $3.00 for that gate ? Seems hardly worth it to me. 

And yes, I have yet to see a punishment dealt that is harsh enough for the crime. 

Now then, if my hand gets cut off if I am caught stealing something, I can only get caught twice before I will need help wiping. That is a pretty darn good deterent if you ask me.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks BL for the possible explanation - I guess like Belly, I couldn't put myself in a situation that even if I got a $50 for that gate.... is it worth the effort/hassle upfront and then the possibility of getting busted for $50? for $100?

then again, I was surprised when my dad told me someone stole an aluminum bench from a kids playground! (who does this?!!)


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Crack cocaine is cheap, so that gate probably tamed someone's dragon for what, a day or two?

Tough times bring out the worst in people


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yep, definitely crackhead scrappers.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

crazy shat....


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

would it be so _wrong_ to electrify the replacement?!

Gawd, I'd pay money to see the cuddy cam on that one!

~~~~~~
maybe they should post a sign on it. something like: "SMILE. You're on Hidden Camera". bluff or not, maybe they'd think twice.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> would it be so _wrong_ to electrify the replacement?!
> 
> Gawd, I'd pay money to see the cuddy cam on that one!
> 
> ...


oh i agree. theres all kinds of deterrents for sure. prolly be looked at after this last heist.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice... I hope they get caught and have to do communtiy service at the flats all season. I'm sure Vic could find some nice little jobs to keep them busy for 200 hours or so.:evilsmile


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Check the hardwares for recent large purchases of black spray paint for steel. They are painting them right now and will sell them or use them for thier own property. Also, sooner or later if they use them or sell them to someone that will use them, they will need the post sections to attach the gate.

Thats pretty brazen on their part of sure.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i remember back in the 80's, we had a foot bridge that was cut into pieces and stolen by barge....never tracked that one down either....and it was 3-4 times the size of these gates.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I would get a hold of rifkin in Saginaw and have them on the look-out.
It could be the crack head boys or someone with a project and needed the already designed steel. That color is a dead give away, sticks out like a sore thumb........I think ? The value of said items determines what the charges would be........Castration comes into mind.........


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> well, just found out they jacked prior rd. gate and another service gate on wahl road to go along with the one posted above. so 3 gates total.


Actually Dan, when we left the "goose rodeo" about 1pm, your Dad said a total of 4 were gone 

Yep, apparently scrappers were busy last night there.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> Time for some hidden security cameras?


Cant let everyone know about installing a security camera. The camera might show its a trusted person doing the stealing. It will stop when they find out about a camera.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats really sad. Hopefully it doesnt become a habitual problem there. I work in Warren and the fab shop next to us had 80# worth of steel stolen the other night aka about $12 worth of scrap. What the hell is wrong with people? It sure isnt worth the risk for the little bit of $$$ your gonna get for it. Not to mention its just WRONG!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> Thats really sad. Hopefully it doesnt become a habitual problem there. I work in Warren and the fab shop next to us had 80# worth of steel stolen the other night aka about $12 worth of scrap. What the hell is wrong with people? It sure isnt worth the risk for the little bit of $$$ your gonna get for it. Not to mention its just WRONG!


Adam, for over a year now there has been a security guard in a Cavalier outside that shop on Patterson. We were talking about it on the way to walleye fish the other weekend and guessed he was ther because of the metal? 

BTW, by the day I die I hope to see that sail boat complete since it has been there as long as I can remember.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> ...BTW, by the day I die I hope to see that sail boat complete since it has been there as long as I can remember.


too late...the crack-head scrappers stole it last night :evilsmile Ok, NOT. 

What I've found on my place is I can put all kinds of stuff out by the road with a sign saying "free" and no one takes it. But the minute I put a sign on it saying something like $50, it's stolen in two hours :lol: Something about the crack-heads mind that doesn't put the equation together :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> Could you all send me some information on these meetings? sounds interesting. Thanks josh


second tuesday of each month at 7pm at the DNRE office in St. Charles. open to anyone.

By the way, here's a link to the SFCHA page on the MDHA boards [ame="http://www.midha.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=15"]Shiawassee Flats citizens and Hunters Association - Michigan Duck Hunters Association Forums[/ame]

And a link to info for the annual banquet in September (again, everyone is welcome) http://www.shiawasseeflats.org/banquet.htm


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> too late...the crack-head scrappers stole it last night :evilsmile Ok, NOT.
> 
> What I've found on my place is I can put all kinds of stuff out by the road with a sign saying "free" and no one takes it. But the minute I put a sign on it saying something like $50, it's stolen in two hours :lol: Something about the crack-heads mind that doesn't put the equation together :lol:


when i lived in the city here, we tested that theory one night. i put a bag of dog poop out by my driveway with 5$ sign on it. it was gone when i got back from dinner. So i can verify, this theory is true.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Adam, for over a year now there has been a security guard in a Cavalier outside that shop on Patterson. We were talking about it on the way to walleye fish the other weekend and guessed he was ther because of the metal?
> 
> BTW, by the day I die I hope to see that sail boat complete since it has been there as long as I can remember.


I wouldnt be a bit suprised. It seems theres more theft these days on things you wouldnt think would be a target.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

caught the guy. got some details tonight but he was caught. Email from my dad tonight.



> caught the guy who stole the gates he also stole aluminum bleachers from Swan Creep township little league bleachers and sold them to Horners junk yard now come on and the guy was on parole and horners actually new the guy and they sold all but one of our gates(one side) to a scrap processor so we lost them. Sheriff found them.


bunch of crap that a scrapping business is allowed to operate without using common sense. Those items coming in with a dirt bag should set off a red flag.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome Dan, glad to see they got the guy.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

So did you lose them, or did the Sheriff find them and you'll be getting them back?

Either way, tacking on a parole violation to the larceny and maybe this Dbag will get more than a little slap on the wrist. I doubt it, but one can hope!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

only got 1 side of a gate back. rest were sold off to scrap.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Ahhh. Too bad. What a f'n ahole.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Anyone prosecuting?? I hope.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I knew it, a Crack head scrapper. Real charming on the bleachers. Someone paid a lot of money for them.

If it were me, I would set up an electronic Pay Pal collection program.

With all of the folks on this site that hunt SRSGA, I'm sure you could come up with replacement money fairly quickly.

Face it, in the new economy, we're going to have to provide for ourselves.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

> caught the guy who stole the gates he also stole aluminum bleachers from Swan Creep township little league bleachers and sold them to Horners junk yard ....


this really gets me riled up. one's not better than the other, but really? you're stealing bleachers (and benches in my case) from lil leaguers?! :rant:


this reminded me of the incredible "shedding" house I would pass when I went to see a vendor. I assumed it to be vacant and apparently, so did some trolls. If I wasn't aghast at the site of this house being picked clean, I'd have been impressed with the efficiency that they could do it!! first, it was the siding...

then the windows,

the doors,

the garage doors,

any outside fixture... 

I'd assume if I went in the place, every pipe and piece of wire would've been ripped out as well!!

(and no, this wasn't in de'twa either!!) :yikes:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Those items coming in with a dirt bag should set off a red flag.


Especially if they come in with aluminum bleachers! Come on, did the junk yard really think that a legit guy thought it was better to scrap aluminum bleachers than to sell them out right for 20+x the money?

I can see maybe not knowing the gates, but with something like the bleachers, you would think they could get the junk yard for trafficing stolen goods. There is no way they could not know they were stolen.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

waxico said:


> I knew it, a Crack head scrapper. Real charming on the bleachers. Someone paid a lot of money for them.



I say we bring back public flogging!!! :rant:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> this really gets me riled up. one's not better than the other, but really? you're stealing bleachers (and benches in my case) from lil leaguers?! :rant:
> 
> 
> this reminded me of the incredible "shedding" house I would pass when I went to see a vendor. I assumed it to be vacant and apparently, so did some trolls. If I wasn't aghast at the site of this house being picked clean, I'd have been impressed with the efficiency that they could do it!! first, it was the siding...
> ...


Reminds me of when I was just a cub out of college, working for the building safety/engineering department of a very wealthy northern Detroit suburb. One of the big subdivisions under development back then was $300 and $400 k houses...and this was in the 80's :yikes: One of the contractors of a house under construction kept losing materials from the job site. It went on over about 4 months. Cops finally did a stakeout, and found out one of the neighbors (who had a mansion of his own) had been stealing stuff piece by piece, and built an entire outbuilding with it. The cops marked some of the building materials in a way that could be tracked, and lo and behold...there it is in this dude's barn! The moral of the story is that even the rich can be thieves.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> I can see maybe not knowing the gates, but with something like the bleachers, you would think they could get the junk yard for trafficing stolen goods. There is no way they could not know they were stolen.


I don't know - You'd think that the people at the scrap yard would have to be brighter than that. I mean some one shows up with something that obviously has retail value higher than scrap and is in good shape and you don't question it? My guess is the scrapper knew they were hot and he also knew where he could move them. He probably made a nice margin on those too.

I have a couple yards as clients and they don't put up with any BS like that - I've seen them turn stuff away because they suspected it was hot. Their reputation was worth more to them than to take the risk associated with not being able to verify the legitimacy of the scrap.

IMO - dishonest scrap dealers are as much to blame for creating the market as the theives are for stealing it.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

KLR said:


> I don't know - You'd think that the people at the scrap yard would have to be brighter than that. I mean some one shows up with something that obviously has retail value higher than scrap and is in good shape and you don't question it? My guess is the scrapper knew they were hot and he also knew where he could move them. He probably made a nice margin on those too.
> 
> I have a couple yards as clients and they don't put up with any BS like that - I've seen them turn stuff away because they suspected it was hot. Their reputation was worth more to them than to take the risk associated with not being able to verify the legitimacy of the scrap.
> 
> IMO - dishonest scrap dealers are as much to blame for creating the market as the theives are for stealing it.


I kind of agree, but on the other hand...my dad and I volunteered to put in new dugouts and benches at our school district. We took the old aluminum ones down for scrap. They looked perfectly fine, so it would have looked like the same situation. I wouldn't really want cops coming knocking on my door asking why I had a couple benches. I say as long as the scrappers take the guys information, they have done their job. If something comes up stolen and the cops go to all the junkyards/metal scrappers around- he will be caught because they properly recorded his info (which it sounds like they must have done here in order to catch him).


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Speaking as someone who's been robbed more than once, pawn shops/second hand shops are no different. "dont ask...don't tell" is a the basic rule. Even though they do normally require ID when selling stuff, they don't give a rip if the ID is fake. 

Bottom line to all of this guys is it's $$$$$. The guy selling, or the guy buying, is only going to do so much to assist law enforcement because it's their living. Sad but true.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I still think scum like that should be castorated and not allowed to breed. That is the kind of spawn that is ruining our world as it is. 

Anyone want to bet how many kids this Dbag has ? 

There is a very fine line between stealing and providing for your family. Don't cross it. 

Scrap yards, second hand dealers, etc need to take responsibilty and fix this. If they wouldn't have created the market for it, the gates and benches would never have been stolen. 

If I was doing a project like someone mentioned with the benches, I would have WELCOMED the police to investigate.... At least then you know there is some accountability in the human race.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> If they wouldn't have created the market for it, the gates and benches would never have been stolen.


If someone thought they would get turned in by the scrap yard, they would not take the chance of stealing something.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

guess the kid was already on probation. also heard it was on the news last night. would figure hes gonna be prosecuted but really doesn't solve much as we still had to buy new gates.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> guess the kid was already on probation. also heard it was on the news last night. would figure hes gonna be prosecuted but really doesn't solve much as we still had to buy new gates.


Take him to civil court. If the scum ever gets a job they will start to put a lien on his wages so you get paid. Sure you might not get paid right away, but it will be hanging over his head until he pays it off. With him being prosecuted, its a slam dunk civil case. I know it would take time to go and show up, but it would just be one morning of someone's time to recoop the money. Depending on how much the gates cost, it may be worth the time. At your next meeting, I'm sure there would be plenty of volunteers who would show up for a civil court date, wouldn't there?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> If I was doing a project like someone mentioned with the benches, I would have WELCOMED the police to investigate.... At least then you know there is some accountability in the human race.


It would be too impossible for cops to follow up every single case like that. We can hardly afford to keep them patrolling the streets now. Plus, that is just too much gov't control for my likes. The kid got caught, so something obviously worked.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ieatantlers said:


> Take him to civil court. If the scum ever gets a job they will start to put a lien on his wages so you get paid. Sure you might not get paid right away, but it will be hanging over his head until he pays it off. With him being prosecuted, its a slam dunk civil case. I know it would take time to go and show up, but it would just be one morning of someone's time to recoop the money. Depending on how much the gates cost, it may be worth the time. At your next meeting, I'm sure there would be plenty of volunteers who would show up for a civil court date, wouldn't there?


gates lost, cost us $4-$5,000 to replace. the guy salvaged our gates, plus some bleechers and aluminum chairs from the twp. ballpark.....for a grand total reward on salvage of $150.00.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Taking the hit for the gates blows, these junk yards are partially at fault. Like who's going to throw good aluminum bench seating away ? Or perfectly good
gate's ?........Man they no better than that, heck my kid got finger printed for a handful of copper wire. 
If someone wants to steal something bad enough your not going to stop
them, in this world we now live in nothing is sacred...... sad but very true !


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> guess the kid was already on probation. ....


Now there's a shocker :evilsmile The first time we were broken into years ago, when they eventually caught the biatches, two were already on probation (one on a tether...yeah, lotta good that device does), and one was a first-timer, so the judge booted him damn near with a kiss 

Guys, this crap goes on every day in ever corner of the country. I guess I'm numb to it because I've experienced it first-hand. But no one should be shocked that someone would risk stealing something, then selling it for a tiny fraction of it's value. Idiots are idiots. Bottom line...crack-heads have no brain...only a need...$$$ for a fix.

Case in point guys...a crack head apparently shot two police officers in FLA, one who is originally from Lansing. 

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...r-killed-in-Tampa-was-Lansing-native-w-video-

Now why in gods name if you were *JUST FRIGGIN RELEASED FROM PRISON *would you shoot two cops over a regular traffic stop? Make sense? HELL NO! Again, crack-heads have no brains.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

are Kidneys and Testicles selling for on the organ black market?

Just askin'....

I think we found a donor...:evil:


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

JD's idea with the trail cameras really works. Had a neighbor next to our property that was causing problems, we talked with him a couple times and he denied everything, yet it continued. Set up a trail cam and got a good series of pics, called the local sheriff, gave him the pics, he made a visit next door.

He asked the neighbor if he was on our property, of course he denied it and wanted to press charges against us for false police report. Sheriff pulled the pics out and said the guy turn white as a ghost. Never had a problem again.

One other idea for Deer season (I know this is the Duck forum). Buddy has property that has one side on state land, he would always get people walking in and up on his blind a couple hundred yards off the line. Always the same story "this is not state land?", even though it was wired and posted every 5 feet. He put a dummy in a tree stand, in a prominent spot that could be seen from state land - after that nobody visited him anymore.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> ....He put a dummy in a tree stand, in a prominent spot that could be seen from state land - after that nobody visited him anymore.


:lol: I have acreage, and a large chunk of woods out back. I used to have all kinds of trouble in gun deer season with trespassers. I deer hunt somewhere else, so I was usually not around opening couple of days. So we did the same...built some dummies in blinds back in my woods (basically just heads visible). So now each Nov 14th I stick orange hats on them, and I take the hats down a couple weeks later. Haven't had any trouble with trespassers in years :evilsmile


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

report off of Mlive.com


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Burns my ***, I am so sick about hearing "already on parole" when there are storys like this here, on the news or in the paper. 
You know, if they started making the people (judges/prosecutors/attorney-lawyers) responsible for the actions of repeat/parole violaters that they let off or out on parole to begin with they may just put a few more in the pokey were they rightly belong! It might also send a message to the riff raff that if your given a second chance you better make the best of it or else! :rant:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Burns my ***, I am so sick about hearing "already on parole" when there are storys like this here, on the news or in the paper.
> You know, if they started making the people (judges/prosecutors/attorney-lawyers) responsible for the actions of repeat/parole violaters that they let off or out on parole to begin with they may just put a few more in the pokey were they rightly belong! It might also send a message to the riff raff that if your given a second chance you better make the best of it or else! :rant:


Unfortunately a lot comes down to $$$ and how much it costs to house someone in prison.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Unfortunately a lot comes down to $$$ and how much it costs to house someone in prison.


Then maybe we ought to look into an ancient form of punishment for theivery and remove a finger on the first offence and a hand for a second! :evil:


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Unfortunately a lot comes down to $$$ and how much it costs to house someone in prison.



Like so many things in today's society, corrections has become big business for the bureaucracy. Expenses are way out of line and there are so many people sucking off the trough of the prison business it isn't funny. There is no way it should cost $32,000+ per year to house an inmate in Michigan. :rant:

Let's get Sheriff Joe up here to help solve the problem. He feeds inmates green surplus baloney for fifty cents per day and gets very few return customers! :evil:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ScavengerMan said:


> Like so many things in today's society, corrections has become big business for the bureaucracy. Expenses are way out of line and there are so many people sucking off the trough of the prison business it isn't funny. There is no way it should cost $32,000+ per year to house an inmate in Michigan. :rant:
> 
> Let's get Sheriff Joe up here to help solve the problem. He feeds inmates green surplus baloney for fifty cents per day and gets very few return customers! :evil:


yeah, i agree. there is an absolute ton of waste in the corrections.


----------

